# My First Post



## New Member (Oct 17, 2007)

Dear Forum members, Over the past couple of months I've been thinking about posting this, but up until today I was undecided if this was the right thing to do. Having been a forum member for a couple of years, I visit this site as I have an interest in mechanical watches, enjoy learning about them and especially admiring other members timepieces as well as the enjoyment gained from reading the quality and information rich postings.

However back to the reason why I have decided to post this, over the past couple of months I have noticed that the general quality of the topics have been plagued by a minority of members that appear to post anything in an attempt to increase there post count. Some of the posts just clearly don't make any sense, nor attribute to the thread that they are posted in. They run throughout the forum appearing in every sub forum including the sales section.

Now I'm sorry if I'm speaking out of term, but I would say that really does make the forum a sadder place and the overall quality of the posts and factual information is diluted by these few troublesome members. It seems to have settled down in the last couple of weeks but I am not looking forward to it happening again, I really hope it does not as I am just begining to enjoy the forum like I used to do....


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah heck I'll bite









Fine, yes we all good now. Not a big deal **** happens and life goes on. Thanks.

Why are you just opening up now? Good to see new ppl always. Now get to work and start posting eh!

Roy? Is that you?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Interesting first post, New Member...will it be your last?









I think much of what you say is true. I think the _quality_ of the posts has been declining over the last 5-6 months.







No doubt PG will just say that this is a cyclical phenomena and all Forums go through this...but I don't accept this. How long should I wait for the quality to return?

Now, please identify yourself. I bet you're one of our regular members posting under a pseudonym.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If its a regular under a psudonym then I doubt we will find out who it is..... 

I happen to agree with 'new member' to a certain extent,the vibe has changed recently and I for one would like to hope it gets its mojo back like it used to do, but it might not....


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I can't say I have noticed much of what the new member has observed, perhaps I just filter out what is irrelevant without getting irritated.

As for my posts, they are all fantastic observations and people should hang on every word I say.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

As a new member myself I wonder if I should be taking this personally?









I've always believed it's better for members to contribute to a forum rather than simply lurking, and I have been trying to contribute (although quite obviously my knowledge of watches and their workings is nowhere near that of some of the established members here). I post when I feel I want to share something, or when I think I can help. I've never before worried whether the post was up to a standard (maybe I should be more selective in future?







)

Rich


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Toshi said:


> As a new member myself I wonder if I should be taking this personally?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah don't take it personally Rich, it's probably my fault, I know I talk a lot of poop! I'll get m'coat...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Iâ€™m not sure there is a problem myself. There were a couple of instances where certain post and some threads upset members and we sorted that out, or so I thought.

There are always going to be pointless posts made by people trying to up their count so that they can flog stuff in the sales forum. The answer to that is donâ€™t buy their stuff if you feel offended by such people.

The majority of members have the forum at heart and those that donâ€™t (not mentioning a certain bad penny) wonâ€™t be allowed to cause the community any harm.

Just get on with enjoying your Rolex, Brietling, Alpha and Timex etc. I certainly will.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Stan said:


> Iâ€™m not sure there is a problem myself. There were a couple of instances where certain post and some threads upset members and we sorted that out, or so I thought.
> 
> There are always going to be pointless posts made by people trying to up their count so that they can flog stuff in the sales forum. The answer to that is donâ€™t buy their stuff if you feel offended by such people.
> 
> ...


Well said Stan, and I'll certainly back that up 100%.


----------



## smashie (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm new here and this is by far the politest forum I visit


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree Smashie, thanks for saying so...It has its moments but its still the best forum...IMHO


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

does anyone know the valve clearances of a 105E?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, its 1.2 unless the spigot hinge is worn, then you will have to bypass the flange and depress the splanchnic ganglion


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> does anyone know the valve clearances of a 105E?


Pointless post!









Ban him Roy, ban him!!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Yep, its 1.2 unless the spigot hinge is worn, then you will have to bypass the flange and depress the splancnik ganglion.


That's right Jase, but remember to make sure there is no rust on your circlip.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

pg tips said:


> does anyone know the valve clearances of a 105E?


.008" and .018" when cold


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thanks mate but which one is inlet and which exhaust


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

pg tips said:


> thanks mate but which one is inlet and which exhaust


Now you are just being rude


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> thanks mate but which one is inlet and which exhaust


Call the RAC, they might know


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > thanks mate but which one is inlet and which exhaust
> ...


When he isn't pissed.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


 Azif


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> How long should I wait for the quality to return?


Iâ€™ve pondered what you said Paul and taken it to heart.

I donâ€™t simply â€œmoderateâ€ this forum, Iâ€™d like to see it thrive too, but I donâ€™t know what you expect from it.

New members join and make their contribution, as long as they donâ€™t damage the forum they are welcome, at any time. That shouldnâ€™t be a problem for any of us.

Are you suggesting we should vet new members and in some way censure them? We have few rules and they are at the behest of the forum provider, they certainly arenâ€™t harsh in my opinion. Most new members comply with those rules very well.

Perhaps youâ€™d like to suggest how the forum should be changed to your taste?

Again, we have few rules but expect them to be respected and taken as read. That isn't so hard, is it?

I wouldn't want to see other rules added and stilt the spirit of the forum when we are all able to self moderate, being fully grown adults.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

As a relative newbie, I hope I've contributed on topic and off.

It's been a valuable resource and I've learnt more about my new addiction in a few months, than I could anywhere else.

It's a friendly place to be - rather like a pub having a watch enthusiasts night. That is everyone is mostly here, drawn by a general interest but certainly don't confine our discussions to watches alone. Perhaps, after few pints, a couple might start talking nonsense, maybe even get a bit rowdy







but it seems like it soon gets sorted out, in a gentlemanly way, no drama, no fuss. And everyone is welcomed back once sober?

I haven't noticed any great change - but then I've only been here a short while - so perhaps I'm part of the problem







?


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> As a relative newbie, I hope I've contributed on topic and off.
> 
> It's been a valuable resource and I've learnt more about my new addiction in a few months, than I could anywhere else.
> 
> ...


Well said that man - my sentiments exactly. I've definitely learned more in the short time I've been here than I've managed anywhere else in any period of time, and this is (has been?!) the most pleasant and friendly forum I can recall participating in on any topic, not just watches. The arrival of this topic is a bit of a shame - not an altogether pleasant vibe.

Steve


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

pg tips said:


> thanks mate but which one is inlet and which exhaust


inlet .008" exhaust .018" when cold.

It's been a few years since I did my mate's "Angle box" estate.


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

There are certain clues in the initial post that indicate it is from an established forum member.

I have to agree with some aspects, the forum has changed over the last few months but so has everything else, tv news, sport, life in general.

It is nice that real new members feel that they can ask any question no matter how trivial it may be without getting the RTFM or "use the search function" response that other forums provide.

Could this just be another "washing up bowl in the sink" or "cycle lane" thread starter to get everyone heated up ?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im new here and dont use forums much because most of them just wind me up and i end up shouting at people all the time - but the reason this has such a good feeling to it is newbies feel comfortable from the word go and are not affraid to ask questions and the established members have obviously had it all before and most of the time will answer.also the mods do a brilliant job of jumping on a problem or a situation before it develops into something big .

but i do know what new member is saying for a couple of weeks a while ago there were a few members answering everything ,turning sales threads into regular threads. now im not in any position to critisise or take sides and im not ,all im saying is from a personal point of view if i offend anyone or am being a prick id rather someone say jas youre being a prick.

peace out.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

On the positive side this forum is definitely the friendliest watch forum around. It does go through phases; at times they have been unpleasant, at times dull, sometimes very funny, and at times informative.

However, apart from a handful of contributors ... notably Silver Hawk, Nalu and JonW, the horological posts are much weaker than they used to be and sadly good horological posts seldom result in more than "nice pics" or "that nice" etc.

I certainly have been guilty of not making as much effort on horological posts, I used to review acquisitions for example.

I have had my differences with new members and thrown my toys out of the pram recently but inherently believe that the forum is alive and well and perhaps more of the long-standing members (including myself) should make a bit more effort?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think JoT's right, tbh I've gone right off watches, can't understand why I started! I haven't the time nor the inclination lately to get in a horological mind set.

I enjoy being here but more in a "popping down the local" way. It must be your lot's scintillating company that keeps me here


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> Iâ€™ve pondered what you said Paul and taken it to heart.


I wouldn't do that Stan...I'd much rather you spent your time working out who "New Member" really is.







I'm sure he is a regular. 



JoT said:


> However, apart from a handful of contributors ... notably Silver Hawk, Nalu and JonW, the horological posts are much weaker than they used to be and sadly good horological posts seldom result in more than "nice pics" or "that nice" etc.


Thank you John....I think you have expressed what I was thinking much better than I did. There was a time when we discussed all sorts of technical horology; I remember great discussions on Seiko 6138/6139 movements and how they compared to the Citizen 8110 series (both chrono auto movements from the '70s), etc. You educated us all on the vintage Glycines and their various movements --- what a collection that was! It seems we rarely discuss vintage watches any more, which I think is a shame.

But I'm still here, and so are you and many other old timers, so it can't all be bad. I will continue to try and convert you all to early battery-driven watches.

Three 6139 Seikos below : discuss!









Paul


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Three 6139 Seikos below : discuss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh, nice pics!


----------



## jungun (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi to all,

I am not surprised at the 'First Post' (only the timing really) IMHO there have been some uncomfortable moments and I am certain that things are begining to settle.

David sold me a beautiful Seiko Kinetic (marvelous - noise like a sack of washers and time keeping to die for) I love it. I have learnt from too many to name, watch makes and details that have kept me interested and happy for longer that I care to admit in public. I have an aim and that is to buy certain watches as and when and those watches will not be 'duds' and that is all thanks to you all.

It seems to me when you a forum i.e. open house - you are going to get all types through the door - some will stay others will go; hopefully all i.e. comers and goers will improve their skills and admiration of horology (watchcraft







)

So, let's press on enjoying this great facillity and do what WIS's do best i.e Shake it; Take it between forefinger and thumb and twist it; Dress it in rubber and careess it with leather!

Your a great lot

Thanks


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

I 've got a 6139, it was bought for me by my dad who got it in Singapore when he was in the RFA.

It was my first proper watch and the envy of everyone as I was still at school at the time

It has a black inner chapter ring with a yellow dial and is absolutly original. It needs a service and repair as the winder has pulled out. Somthing I will get done when I find a local watchmaker I can trust. (Hampshire if any body knows one)

It has great sentimental value, so no it is not for sale.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

potz said:


> Ho hum this could be fun. I have a strange feeling of dÃ©ja vu ... or is it something else altogether?


Certainly deja vu. We seem to be here every couple of months.

I miss the 'Roy's new watch' threads. Such as RLT36, 38 and 39. We need more of them


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Sometimes informative/descriptive watch posts are hidden away in sub fora such as the O&W or military & dive watch fora


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

synchro said:


> I 've got a 6139, it was bought for me by my dad who got it in Singapore when he was in the RFA.
> 
> It was my first proper watch and the envy of everyone as I was still at school at the time


Did you look like this cool dude?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Great watches, one that saw me through my army days and considering they haven't got the greatest Water Resistance that's saying something, as it went through a few rough places with me







. Still going strong as you can see


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Robert said:


> I miss the 'Roy's new watch' threads. Such as RLT36, 38 and 39. We need more of them


Me too









As for new members post, have to agree about some of it especially the random posting


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

DaveE said:


> Sometimes informative/descriptive watch posts are hidden away in sub fora such as the O&W or military & dive watch fora


Dave you are quite right of course, although I picked out Hawkey, Jon and Nalu it doesn't detract from the fact that there are other good horological posts; such as your excellent contributions on O&W.

I check each and every sub-forum I hope others do as well!

It still doesn't change my view that horological posts are thin on the ground.

I blame PG







for losing interest in watches


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Steve R said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Three 6139 Seikos below : discuss!
> ...


I have a couple of 6139, one of which is in good working nick.










The other runs but the crown/stem is very wobbly and doesn't turn the bezel - I suspect it might not be the right one (I believe the correct crowns are slightly dished).

I gather parts now hard to find, without resorting to canibalising another watch - does anyone have any experince of repairing / replacing stems?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stanford said:


> I gather parts now hard to find, without resorting to canibalising another watch - does anyone have any experince of repairing / replacing stems?


Ah, you have one of the "Water 70m Proof" dials.

And, yes, the stems for a 6139 of this type are very hard impossible to find now...about three years ago I searched high-and-low and came across a few which I immediately bought.

Take a read of this previous topic from 2004.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> However, apart from a handful of contributors ... notably Silver Hawk, Nalu and JonW, the horological posts are much weaker than they used to be and sadly good horological posts seldom result in more than* "nice pics" or "that nice" etc.*


I admit I`m guilty of posting such comments myself, I like watches but unfortunately my technical knowledge is somewhat limited


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > I gather parts now hard to find, without resorting to canibalising another watch - does anyone have any experince of repairing / replacing stems?
> ...


Thanks Paul, an interesting, but also slightly depressing thread









Excuse my ignorance, but what is the significance of the "Water 70m Proof" dial?


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Could it be also that more & more collectors are buying pieces which are basically powered by the same ubiquitous ETA 2824-2 movement - which would severely limit the amount of discussion.

Are we sub dividing into those who know exactly how a watch movement is put together, can tinker with it without wrecking it, and know the subtleties of variation - and those who buy watches who are more interested in the whole piece rather than just the movement?

Additionally, I think it is a natural maturing of a forum as it ages. One can't go on having the same discussions - and so the theme is bound to be diluted as people find they has exhausted a subject but find they have more in common and enjoy a chinwag on other topics...


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

pg tips said:


> does anyone know the valve clearances of a 105E?


Inlet or exhaust?


----------



## smashie (Aug 17, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Steve R said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Nice watch







I'll have a hunt around this weekend, I 'may' have a stem laying around


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

smashie said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > Steve R said:
> ...


Much appreciated


----------



## smashie (Aug 17, 2007)

I suppose I should add that although I may know a bit about the movements, I've never really followed marques (apart from some obvious ones). So a forum like this is a learning experience. I don't pretend to know everything about watches, but if I can help out I will.

The community here has taught me a lot, thank you.

Mark


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I wouldn't do that Stan...I'd much rather you spent your time working out who "New Member" really is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think there's any mileage in that Paul, I'm certain that the original post was not malicious. Probably born out of frustration rather than malice.

Many members have praised others and I'd like to do the same. I have been met with generosity by many members of this forum (none of whom I've met in reality) and I'd like them to know how much I appreciate that.

I don't have much of a watch budget these days and my horological interest has wained a little because of it, that's been reflected in my posts, I'm sure. But that doesn't mean I've lost interest in the forum or its members, far from it.

I'm sorry if anyone has got that impression.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mmmmmm, some intereting comments on this......

I'd like to add a few points if thats ok?

Here goes...

Being a bit qualified to comment after being a bit of a t*at a while ago (and a few of the members who have been on here for a while will know what im talking about). After pissing people off with a very inapropriote post (and it was) and realising what a :*****: i'd been, instead of getting some shitty PM's (which is what i was expecting) i recieved some pretty good advice from jasonm, and after apologising to Roy, a personal PM from him. I have nothing but respect for the mods here for that reason alone.

Ive also been a bit mischieveous with some of my postings in the past, and may have annoyed a few people in the process (the whole breitling/gay thing for instance, which did get a bit out of hand)

the point that im trying to make is that this REALLY is a great place to come to and have a bit of banter whilst learning a great deal about a hobby (not quite a WIS yet!) that im really intereted in. Along the way i now have a modest collection of watches that im really happy with and that im sure will grow in the future (Have you really got 160 Mac????????)

Ive also saved a ton of money because of other members sending me links to sites, or buying from fellow forumers at a fair price, and i always try to do the same to others, and i have even been known to give stuff away! I know that others have as well after recieving a Nato from Jason and springbars from mr AP. We all (well most) send watches before recieving payment for them, and all to people that we've never met!

There is a great deal of trust and goodwill on this forum, and although "new member" does raise some very valid points i hope that we don't beat ourselves up by thinking that the forum is in meltdown.

Without RLT, i wouldn't have a "thing" for all things orange, or have met two very fine people in Graham (grey) or Tony (timetraveller)

Laters.........


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Personnally I am on 3 fora,

- The swiss one looks like a jewelry, very very quiet but IMHO, a must for technical purpose. All myl technic background comes from here.

- A french one which looks like a french bar, 90% of the topics are moving to nothing and members are always fighting together. But yu can have some interest if yu need to get a global culture on watches.

- FInally, there is this forum which for me looks like an english pub with the famous english qualities and defaults (no time and space to list the defaults, sorry







for the qualities I'll be back







).

Plse keep this forum as it is. The list of the forum is IMHO excellent with a very good variety, my sole critic is that maybe a kind of technical forum could be opened.

A forum is not a church, we are not in a sect and it is built with the personalities of the members, we have to do with, because all these members have the same target, to share their passion.

Bertrand


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I really enjoy reading the forum. I think that could be part of the problem though. I would imagine that there are lots of lurkers out there that come on just to read and look at the shiny and exotic time pieces that you guys have. I have been a member since the start of 2006 although I have been reading the forum since before then and I have only just started to post.

The older members keep this place going. They write interesting posts with excellent pictures and enable newbies like me to come on and make useless comments, "ooh shiny". I don't have a lot of knowledge or experience in this field and so sometimes can't contribute as much as i'd like but i'm trying as are a number of other new (and really new) members,

I would like to think that the original poster was in fact an older member voicing their opinion on the forum at the moment because I don't think any first post should be one of criticism especially where they had not contributed in the first place. If you feel that a change needs to be made then you should work towards it rather than offend people such as Stan who has obviously put a lot of work into the place and Roy who's time and money goes into maintaining a site like this.

Once again, I enjoy reading the site and will try to post something interesting/useful occasionally (hey, I can always try) if possible. The site obviously has some great members and I have enjoyed dealing with those that I have managed to so far. Everyone is pretty friendly here. It's not like that on every forum.

Thanks for giving me something interesting to do.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Anyone [email protected]&ks with this forum I'll come over and kick their (there) A$$.


















(I get your point, New Member, but don't sweat it...it's all part of the ebb 'n flow.)


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, I tend to pop in and out of the Jap and general watches forum and haven't seen any real evidence of what's being complained about here. Perhaps it's something you notice more when you've been around a lot longer and know most of the members, to be able to recognise a newcomer, or a troublesome poster.

Speaking of troublesome - I have to say, I was a little dissapointed to find that should one, for one second challenge the beliefs of the majority, one gets rather short shrift and in some cases, a bit of a slagging off. To me, asking questions is a way of learning about a subject. I'm very, very green, when it comes to watches, but do have a deep appreciation of machinery, and art, which has been with me all my life. Little wonder then, that watches should illicit my interest... But the way I have come to appreciate the pitfalls in buying - many things, not just watches - is by listening to people who can steer you away from products based on untrue, but legal claims. For instance, I spent a few years believing that gold connectors in a hi-fi amp upped it's quality of connection... Until certain myths about the use of gold, in audio electronics came to my attention.

Coming back now, I was dissapointed that a discussion I tried to hold in the spirit of growth and learning and perhaps a little challenge to people's set beliefs should result in people flinging toys out of the pram, like babies and eventually resulting in a locked thread. Just as I was begining to appreciate the opposing argument to mine, a blanket of, in my opinion, quite arrogant censorship was thrown over the whole affair. To me, this doesn't exactly represent progress, for I was just starting to understand and appreciate the other side and felt that I had entered a discourse with such people in a flexible and open manner. Sadly, anyone watching would have thought I'd come into a Catholic forum and denied the virgin birth. I wish some people hadn't taken my questions quite so personally. I really never came here to purposely ruin anyone's day (I do actually have better things to do...).

Moving on... I think a forum grows as a community when people feel free to have a laugh and sometimes discuss more assinine or humerous subjects. A bit of laughter and the odd trivial technical argument can actually bring people together, as they learn each other's limitations and push-buttons. When things turn into mud slinging matches, then yes, it can spoil the overall candour of the discussion and many important technical points can get lost in a sea of verbal detritus. I have to say, it's not something I've seen an awful lot of, in here. I feel comfortable with most people in here and am often pleased to see so little hesitation to help out by answering questions for newbies. It's a very calm and peaceful forum, compared with some I used to frequent and in some cases, moderate on.

So I think, if people can be patient with sceptisism, then some will go away with more knowledge under their belts... Unless, of course, there wasn't exactly that much knowledge to go away with, in the first place. Cynisism, for it's own sake, is very much a different matter and a lot depends on how one deals with the issues raised.

Sweetness and light,

Doctor Varney.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Er... that's *cynicism*, not _cynisism_.

While we're here, I'd like to offer a minor suggestion. Would it be possible, to be given more time to edit posts, before this feature locks down?

Cheers,

V


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Mother !


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Doctor Varney said:


> While we're here, I'd like to offer a minor suggestion. Would it be possible, to be given more time to edit posts, before this feature locks down?


last time we had that feature a certain member deliberatly started an argument and then went back and edited their post so it looked like they were the innocent party. That's why the 5 minute lock down was introduced. I kid you not, it can be a weird world in forum land.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Doctor Varney said:
> 
> 
> > While we're here, I'd like to offer a minor suggestion. Would it be possible, to be given more time to edit posts, before this feature locks down?
> ...


A certain FORMER member


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Just adding to some of the sentiments expressed, I can't comment on the long term nature of the forum but I have found it to be very informative, and above all friendly.

Yes, other forums may stick to more formality and perhaps (only perhaps) be more "technical" but this one is special precisely because of the degree of informality and friendliness evident just by being "part" of it.

There is no condescention , there is none of that inter member grovelling and smarminess that I've seen elsewhere. There is a quite remarkable, compared to other forums, lack of brand snobbery. You don't get interminable posts about where precisely a favourite brand lies in the hierarchy compared to the others.

Nothing is perfect in this world but given the enthusiasm and collected experience of the other members this is a great place yo hang about, learn and, occasionally, be amused.

Thanks all, I like it!!

Ian







:rltb:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think as a mod one of the worst things was a newbie posting a provactive question and wondering wheter it was a troll!

We'd be dreading a flame war and emailing each other about which way to treat the thread.

But time has shown that we don't need to worry here, 99.9% of the time the membership either respect or ignore and don't get involved in slanging matches.

This link always reminds me of how this forum should be (even if it's just "nicknames in the main we know!)

http://www.culttelly.co.uk/lyrics/cheers.html


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Doctor Varney said:
> 
> 
> > While we're here, I'd like to offer a minor suggestion. Would it be possible, to be given more time to edit posts, before this feature locks down?
> ...


Unbelievable!! but obviously true. As to the point of the thread, I can just about understand someone boosting their post count to operate on the sales forum but after that why would anyone bother - unless they are very sad indeed. In relation to 'empty' posts, if I'm glancing through the Friday watch thread and see a watch that really strikes me I say so - usually in as few words as possible and I don't see anything wrong with that. I've not been here long enough to comment on the other issues like quality of post but it seems okay to me.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Doctor Varney said:
> 
> 
> > Sweetness and light,
> ...


Hi, Silverhawk... Just wanted to thanks. No hard feelings, Sir. Have PMed.









V


----------

